# Points for hrs



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

On the civil service test how does the points system work --200hrs get you 1pt? Can some help me out with this please???


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Civil Circus has some messed up formula and its not 200 hours for one point. I dont think anyone on this board would know it because only idiots can understand it.. I dont think there are any idiots on this board?

I got something like 5/8's of a point for 2 years which rounded got me the one point. If that helps any..


----------



## 82PSTSB (Apr 6, 2004)

I remember on a test four years ago, a friend of mine had 16 years on and got 4 points, which comes out to 1/4 of a point for every year. It's civil circus, so it might have changed since then.


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Well thank you for your input ?? :lol:


----------

